# Wicked Witch Song?



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I dont know who the artist is, but I lost the mp3 and I miss this song like crazy. It's a rock song and it starts out like..


"The spell is spoken, the curse is cast. One by one my deadly charms advance, all that I desire shall come to pass."

then the song goes.

"Uh oh ! The Wicked Witch, what a wicked witch she is, hey oh better run, Look out now cause her she comes!"


Can anyone help me find the artist or a recording of it?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You suppose this is it? Linky I've never heard it before, but it sounds groovy. It's got a sample, but not the whole song.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes That Is It!

But I am not having luck in actually getting the song itself. I don't want to buy a whole CD, just for one song.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

*WWmp3*

Hey, what a great song. Sorry I didn't check this earlier. Are you still looking for the song? Send me your e-mail address and I'll send you the mp3 file.

I'm glad to hear there are people on here that listen to something besides "Monster Mash" for a change!


----------



## amylw1 (Oct 26, 2014)

hi, is this by lene lovich?


----------

